# orthodontist paphos



## saxfairy (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi, I am considering having some orthodontic work (mainly a brace to my top front teeth) and am interested in what prices Cypriot dentists charge? any recommendations? and what sort of quality the orthodontic work is? 
We live part time in Paphos. 
grateful for any replies thank you


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

saxfairy said:


> Hi, I am considering having some orthodontic work (mainly a brace to my top front teeth) and am interested in what prices Cypriot dentists charge? any recommendations? and what sort of quality the orthodontic work is?
> We live part time in Paphos.
> grateful for any replies thank you


My dentist, Phillipos Lambrianou is a cosmetic dentist so I would imagine that he would do braces. 
I have no idea what he would charge for that but he is much cheaper than UK dentists for things like crowns etc.
Give him a ring to ask him how much braces would cost.
His number is 26931343

Veronica


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Try Dr. Kyriakos Ioannou 
Tel: 26822435

He is an orthodontist. A family member had both top and bottom braces about 6 years ago and the average cost for top and bottom together was around CYP 1,500 at that time.


----------

